# freebsd-upgrade 7.2 to 7.3 killed my ZFS Mounts



## kaah (Mar 25, 2010)

I got a problem when upgrading from 7.2 to 7.3. My ZFS gave up the ghost. Similar issue like mine: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8872. When booting I get "out of memory" when it is loading the ZFS mount.

The problem is that the /usr is on the ZFS mount so I do not have access to any of it. Can it be solved by putting anything in /boot/loader.conf?

Since freebsd-update so I cannot go back to kernel.old. What can I do to resolve this issue?


----------

